# Anyone found a good load for varmint grenades in a 223?



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

has anyone found a pet load for the 36 grain or 50 grain varmint grenades? i have done some testing and have been a little disappointed with the 36's in my 223.


----------

